
The Chinese doctor who sounded the alarm on the Wuhan coronavirus has died - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_e38c8f8649e713753e9c7b01c1e55432
======
foxyv
I usually hear stories of doctors dying from the diseases they treat in
historical accounts. Hearing it from a news article is a stark reminder of
what so many doctor's have sacrificed to treat people. Li Wenliang has joined
a group of the noblest and most revered physicians.

However, the Chinese police made him sign a ticket for spreading "False
Rumors." This is why I feel a thrill of panic whenever people talk about
cracking down on Fake News in the United States. When the government
determines what is true and prosecutes those who go against that narrative we
will no longer live in a free society in even the faintest sense.

